# Hot key problem



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

I just setup all my hot keys on a Logitech K350, all went well. Problem came when I rebooted the system, none the hot keys responded, tried again, same thing they are not staying in memory upon a reboot. BTW using Win 8.1. Any help appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Post over at the Logitech Forum for better results: https://community.logitech.com/s/topic/0TO31000000UKNmGAO/Keyboards


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Post over at the Logitech Forum for better results: https://community.logitech.com/s/topic/0TO31000000UKNmGAO/Keyboards


 Thank you.


----------

